# The only thing bad about cherry shrimp....



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

...is trying to catch all 37 of the babies in the grow out tank *L* Just got a new 30g Cube for them to inhabit


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow those guys look cool. What do you do to get them to breed?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

To get them to breed, I just remove all the trojan vending machines 


..actually, just give them plenty of cover and they do that. 

BTW, that container WAS NOT the grow out bin...just where I put them as I caught them.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

What is the KH/GH and pH of your tank? Are you using CO2? How long have you been keeping the shrimp?

My cherry reds have been with me for about two months now. Still no sign of baby shrimp. Nothing in the canister, either. 

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I forget my GH, but I think it is around 3. My KH is around 3 as well. I say forget cause I don't know the GH now. April-oct it is around 9 KHand 9GH, but we are on another water supply now.

I inject CO2 and don't do a thing with iodine

I got my cherry shrimp in mid september. I have had plenty of babies before this thread.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Carlos, it's hard enough locating them...there clear! Do you think, maybe your fish ate the babies?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I am suprised to hear the shrimp won't breed for you Carlos. Cherry reds will breed almost anywhere, in a variety of water conditions. Mine breed like heck in a pH of 6.8, KH of 3 and GH of 8.5. I pulled out more than a dozen of them from each of my canister filters on the last service.

Mike


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike,

I may ask you to bring some to the meeting :wink:


----------



## Geo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yea ... 

Gomer, are you willing to start a business selling these guys? 

Willing buyer here in WI!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

I usually stick the "filter foundlings" into one of those net breeders. The shrimp stay in the net breeder inside the aquarium until they are large enough to be released. If I don't do that, they are "tetra food"! :evil: 

Mike


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Cherry Reds*

Nice, I picked up 6 cherry reds about 1 year ago from Frank's Aquarium.
They were in the a well planted 10 gal along with 2 SAE and 6 Glow light tetras. I took down the tank about a few weeks ago. I only got about 40 of them. The rest was eaten by my fishes. Now 3 weeks later in my Shrimp only 33 long plant tank, I have about 200+ cherry reds and counting.. 
They breed like crazy in a heavily planted tank with a lot of caves. I just brought some macro lens, which I'll try out w/ some pictures of my blood red cherry reds.

Ken


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Man I would love to get a hold of some of these cherry shrimps. I upped the salt level when I saw baby eggs in my amano shrimps. 1 week later, i saw thousand of small little things swimming and crawling all over my 10 gallon tank. One week later....half of them disappeared. Another week later...they all disappeared. I look at my tank now. I don't see a single baby. Sad.... dunno what went wrong


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Check your filter. That is my shrimp catching aid 


I have a few pregnant cherrys in my new 30g. I guess I should start checking that filter weekly as well *L*


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Shrimp fest @ Red Lobster*

I just took some picture of my Cherry reds. The rest of the pictures are in the Album under shrimp.


----------



## molahs4 (Feb 24, 2004)

I haven't had any success with my cherries. You guys make me really jealous.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I am jealous as well. Maybe my four shrimp are all guys.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

they r quiet easy to breed in my nano tank. my pH is around 7.2. kH unknown. i have diy co2 in my nano. i like those tiny guys with cherry red color!!!


----------

